# Why Do MODS Shut Down Threads?????



## VSanhodo (Jun 1, 2005)

Is it just me but it seems more often than not lately, But it seems that several threads that Ive posted in or seen have ben shut down. Seems whenever a couple of ppl have a dispute Poooooof the thread gets shut down. Why?????????????????????
Come on Mods lighten up, realx and let the good times roll. Has anyone else expierenced this?????????? Or is it just meeeeee??????
Let me know

Thanks

San


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 1, 2005)

Threads get shut down for several reasons.

- They are spam.
- They are ego-fests.
- They are out of control.
---- Off topic
---- Flamewars

Before we lock a thread, we usually issue several warnings in the thread to tone down the "heat" and / or return to the topic.  The topic is considered to be defined by the first few posts, most often the first post.  When the thread drifts, we try stearing it, splitting it, and pushing it.  When that fails, well, what other options do we have?  I see a thread on kicks, I get a bit annoyed when it turns into a discussion of Rib joints. 

Our preference is no locked threads.  Sometimes, we're left with no choice.  The alternative is suspending those who can't follow rules and decorum.  We prefer to do that as a last resort.


----------

